# What I've been up to lately...



## yummifruitbat (Dec 3, 2005)

I've not been able to take many photos lately because I've been pretty busy with my 3rd-year design project - I've been designated CAD specialist for our group, so I've spent pretty much all of the past fortnight using Autodesk Inventor and 3D Studio Max to produce these, which we used for our Preliminary Design Review presentation. 

This was my first attempt at 3DSMax - what'cha think?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 5, 2005)

Pretty cool!!


----------



## mygrain (Dec 8, 2005)

Keeewwwl!! that 3d stuff is very time consuming. Nice job!


----------



## Rob (Dec 8, 2005)

Very cool. Now put guns and logos on it!!!


----------



## yummifruitbat (Dec 9, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> Very cool. Now put guns and logos on it!!!


 
:lmao: 

It's being judged by Airbus so erm... maybe I'll leave the guns off for now


----------

